# ZR Race 29 (2013) - Steuerwinkel ändern



## Benützername__ (2. November 2015)

Hallo ich wollte den Steuerwinkel meines ZR Race 29 (2013) um 2° flacher machen. 

http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/full-headsets---most-common-sizes-15-c.asp

welchen Steuersatz brauche ich ?

Danke!


----------



## Radon_ZR_RaceLE (3. November 2015)

Klingt interessant, ich habe auch ein Race 29, was genau versuchst du damit zu bezwecken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (3. November 2015)

Hi,

wir bräuchten von Dir die genaue Bezeichnung deines Zr Race, da es einen Wechsel zu getaperten, also konischen Steuerrohren gab. Hier findest Du unser Archiv sowie Speclisten der letzten Jahren:

http://www.radon-bikes.de/service/archiv/

Allerdings würde ein Umbau auf eigene Gefahr erfolgen und die Rahmengarantie erlischen, da durch einen flacheren Lenkwinkel die Belastungen im Steuerrohrbereich höher werden - dies wurde durch uns auf dem Prüfstand nicht getestet und kann somit auch nicht freigegeben werden - nur als Info 

Gruß, Andi


----------



## Benützername__ (3. November 2015)

Ich habe das ZR Race 29 8.0 http://www.radon-bikes.de/fileadmin/2015/Archiv/Bikepics/2013/2013zrrace298bluepresse.JPG

Das Rad ist mir zu nervös, ich wünsche mir etwas mehr Laufruhe. Ist mir vorher nicht so aufgefallen, aber nachdem ich ein Rad mit wesentlich flacheren Lenkwinkel gefahren bin, empfinde ich 70° einfach viel zu steil. 

Das der Rahmen eine größere Belastung aushalten muss bin ich mir bewusst, aber bei einem Fahrergewicht von 56kg sehe ich das entspannt.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (4. November 2015)

Hi,

bei deinem Rad ist bereits eine getaperte, also konische Gabel verbaut. Die Maße vom verbauten FSA Orbit Z-T Steuersatz sind ZS44 oben, IS52 unten.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## Benützername__ (4. November 2015)

Also passt folgender Bausatz?
http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/ne...teerer-tube-forks---pre-order-price-954-p.asp


----------



## Radon-Bikes (5. November 2015)

Benützername__ schrieb:


> Also passt folgender Bausatz?
> http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/ne...teerer-tube-forks---pre-order-price-954-p.asp



Hi,

habe gerade noch einmal Rücksprache mit unserem Chefkostrukteur Bodo Probst gehalten: abgesehen, dass er auch dringendst von einem Einbau abraten würde, passt der von dir verlinkte Steuersatz aufgrund anderer Abstützung nicht in das Rad. Ihm ist auch kein anderer (Winkel-)Steuersatz bekannt, welcher passen würde...

Gruß, Andi


----------



## tane (21. November 2015)

http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/10...teerer-tube-headset--canyon-fitment-260-p.asp
unten IS52 - achtung!


----------

